
The Golden Grid - CSS Framework - vladocar
http://code.google.com/p/the-golden-grid/
======
jasonkester
View source on this page: <http://www.allapis.com/The-Golden-
Grid/golden7.html>

... and tell me what I could possibly be gaining from this system. They've
defined a table, with some code that doesn't really look like a table, and
they've had to hand-split the text for that specific page so that it would fit
into the cells.

I honestly can't tell what part of this is supposed to be an improvement over
anything we have already. I had assumed that they had found a way to make
content flow into multi-column layouts, but they haven't. They've just
discovered {clear:none;float:left;}.

Or am I missing something?

------
bk
Practically none of the grid systems accommodates the most common ad widths
(120, 160, 180, 300)px well
(<https://www.google.com/adsense/static/en_US/AdFormats.html>). I use malo
(<http://code.google.com/p/malo/>), incidentally by the same author as this
post's framework.

It's simple enough to grasp in a few seconds and it allows me to use a grid
that fits well enough around most ads. It's also so small that cross-browser
breakage is easy to detect.

------
axod
Is this a parody site? Surely... This can't be for real.

~~~
neovive
I don't think this is a parody site. The same author created the Hartija print
css framework and a few other css frameworks. There is also good documentation
and demo code available for the Golden CSS framework. It looks very
interesting.

------
njharman
I've looked at many CSS grid frameworks and first thing to mind is always
"looks like a printed magazine".

I suspect that is why certain designers are attracted to them. But is also why
I click away wondering "why would anyone ever do that?"

~~~
scorxn
You're looking at it too literally. A grid is meant to be a basic visual
system -- a framework in itself really -- that brings order to 2D design and
usually gets obscured by graphics. All of these are based on exacting grids:
[http://www.webdesignerwall.com/trends/best-of-css-
design-200...](http://www.webdesignerwall.com/trends/best-of-css-design-2008/)
some more apparent than others. Of course, the value of a framework of a
framework is another question.

------
vladocar
Interesting comments. Thank you all for commenting. @Axed: I worked long and
hard for The Grid System. Parody site? I don't get it!? @njharman:Good
observation. It does look like print magazine :) @all: This is not tabele v.s
css article or project. CSS is just the tool. It is about web grids,
dimension, geometry and my personal quest to better web layout.

------
swombat
Has anyone tallied up how many of those grid systems there are out there at
the moment?

Also, do any of these systems work for email?

~~~
antidaily
I think tables are still best for email. Here's a nice resource on the
subject: <http://www.campaignmonitor.com/design-guidelines/>

~~~
bmj
Yes, because most mail readers don't come close to any sort of rendering
compliance.

------
zmimon
GPL License? No thanks. Stick with YUI which is the same but more flexible,
BSD licensed and far better documented (although admittedly, higher weight).

------
lexx12
looks interesting. goodie but first i need to read the documentation :)

------
amix
Why is this up rated? Why not just use tables and get the job done instead of
"hacking" tables in CSS _sigh_

~~~
teej
I'm a "use tables for layout occasionally" kinds guy, but this isn't the same.
This isn't a CSS replacement for tables, this is a standard set of styles to
assist in doing a grid-based design.

~~~
rdrimmie
This is something I don't understand about these sorts of grid systems. Isn't
using specific classes for the divs of the grid in the HTML just as difficult
for maintenance purposes as using a table? You're defining specific rows and
columns and because you're doing so with class names, that layout information
is in the HTML and not the CSS.

The point of using CSS for layout is to have the markup be relevant to the
content of the document, not for it to be relevant to the styling. Just as
having class names like "blueText" or "thickBorder" is injecting style
information into the HTML, so is having class names like 'g80' or 'g940' or
whatever.

